# Testicles, coat and yogurt...



## MojoMouse

http://www.scientificamerican.com/artic ... eat-yogurt


----------



## WoodWitch

Well with a topic title like _*that*_, I *had* to have a look :lol: 
Fascinating and worth trying an experiment at home I think. I'm going to but I think to add it to a mouses general diet regime would prove too expensive for me.

Wonderful post, thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex

This is interesting, although the phrase, "Reflecting on their unpublished results" makes me wonder! If/and/or when it is published after peer review, then it might be worth a closer look!


----------



## love2read

Hmmm..now that I think about it, my sugar gliders seem to be much more fertile since I switched them to a yogurt-based diet about 2 years ago. Interesting...


----------



## Laigaie

There are an awful lot of interesting-to-nonscientists studies that get done, but which aren't publishable because they're not helpful to other scientists. Since it's something that definitely isn't going to hurt the mice to add to the diet, I may have to figure out a way for my excess yogurt to go to my mice. I already make lots of yogurt because I make cheese, but I've always given the excess or near-expiring yogurt to the chickens.


----------



## mousery_girl

wooooooooow  So feeding all my breeding animals (and myself) yogurt!!! Thats amazing! Prop be pretty expensive to do right?


----------

